# Rap Song About Suicide In Local Town Stirs Controversy



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

BOSTON -- A new rap song and video about a troubled teen girl who commits suicide is getting mixed reviews from students in Newton, the town where the fictional teen lived.

"Miss Newton," a song by Roxbury native Jeffrey Fortunato, 19, who raps using the name Moufy, is about a Newton girl whose substance abuse, promiscuous behavior and low self-esteem ends in suicide.Some Newton teens told the Boston Herald the song was "over the top" and "painted Newton in this awful light.""There are traces of drinking and partying in any high school, but this video was too extreme," Newton North High School 2011 grad Liz Thomas told the paper.

Read more: Rap Song About Suicide In Local Town Stirs Controversy - Boston News Story - WCVB Boston


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Fuck Newton, and to all you liberal dbags there its called free speech but since it offends your delicate sensibilities now its not ok.


----------



## gm7988 (Jul 18, 2010)

I am CONVINCED no one in Newton knows what a "thank you wave" is when someone lets you go in front of them when you're driving. I currently work here, drives me nuts (no pun intended)


----------



## Usa8235 (May 20, 2010)

You are right gm7988---they are too entitled to have the common courtesy to acknowledge your generosity. I learned a long time ago to only let those driving american made cars have a break!

Honestly, i think the video nails it in that you have alot of rich kids that are able to get booze, drugs, whatever cause mommy and daddy give them lots of $$ (and cars that cost more than my annual income hello!)..and mommy and daddy are too busy living their own lives to spend the time they should with their kids..they have eveything they want but what they need...parental attention...pretty sad state of affairs. From what my spawn tell me there is alot of drug and alcohol abuse at both schools..and the kids drink to get tanked and falling down/blackout drunk...few years ago Newton South did this scavenger hunt thing and the stuff on the list was nasty..i think its still on smokinggun.com if you want a laff..or a puke


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2011)

I love how you can rap about killing a cop and it's "free speech", but a song about a teenage suicide is over the top... yeah, ok. 

Sent from my ADR6300


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2011)

I've not heard it, but I like this song just because it bothers the Newtonites. Truth is painful, especially in fantasy lands like Newton. 

Sent from my ADR6300


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

I've only seen the little bit they showed on the news, but it seems that the people of Newton are more upset about looking bad than the problems it addresses. Yes, drinking, druga, sex and teen suicide are problems everywhere. But, let's face it if the kid used Chelsea or Roxbury instead of Newton no one would be paying attention. It's because he mentioned a town full of parents suffering from "not my kid" syndrome. There are too many kids at risk in all cities, in all schools and from all backgrounds to take this as a personal attack against Newton. If the parents, school administrators and town officials are really concerned; then, maybe they should take this as a wake up call and use it to bring awareness to these issues.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

> I like this song just because it bothers the Newtonites.


Exactly!! Isnt Newton one of the places that offered Gitmo detainees to live, these stupid liberals couldnt protect themselves from their own stupididty if they tried.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Moufy????

LMFAO


----------

